# Rat Puts Food Into Litter Box, What Do You Do?



## Danes'n'Rats (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi my rat Smijou puts food into her litterbox so does Nuttart but less often. Is there a way to train them not to put the food in there? I need help because I can't throw away all of the food because it touched poop.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I wouldn't be too concerned about it. My rats like to pee all over their food bowl, cover it in aspen, etc... It's just how they like it. You could try covering the food bowl with scraps of fleece or other loose material so they feel it's hidden and they may stop the behavior.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It is perfectly normal and not much you can do about it.

I do find oxbow a bit better then larger block foods because they often eat the entire piece in one sitting rather than carry it off and leave it. 
But some rats like to hoard or move their food around and others do not.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I'm lucky and have 2 hoarders lol. So I find food everywhere! Especially the litter box. I'll just go on there during playtime and pick out the clean ones and hide them somewhere else. The ones that have been saturated in poop and pee I'll throw out. Sometimes you just get weird rats x)


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine bring poop from the litterbox TO the food bowl.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Grotesque said:


> Mine bring poop from the litterbox TO the food bowl.


LOL! Are you sure they're note just pooping in the food bowl?


----------

